# Header Install!!! AWESOME!!!!



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey all,

Just bought a set of SLP long tubes with the high flow cats on the mids. Real excited! Anyway, I just wanted some installation tips from you guys. I'll be working with air tools so the job will go smoothly (i hope). Are there any parts I should remove or have to remove before dropping the old manifolds? Will the steering rack get in the way? is there a hidden bold behind something I will get a headache about? Anything??

Any suggestions are always appreciated. I can't wait to hear the beast once I'm done!


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

We had to drop the steering rack on mine. Make sure you don't turn the steering wheel after the rack is disconnecting or you'll F up the wiring inside and you'll be out a clock screw, air bag bottle, and radio control harness like I was. Cost a couple hundred bucks to get fixed. The instructions from Kooks said to unbolt the engine and jack it up a few inches for clearance but we didn't have to do it.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

dustyminpin said:


> We had to drop the steering rack on mine. Make sure you don't turn the steering wheel after the rack is disconnecting or you'll F up the wiring inside and you'll be out a clock screw, air bag bottle, and radio control harness like I was. Cost a couple hundred bucks to get fixed. The instructions from Kooks said to unbolt the engine and jack it up a few inches for clearance but we didn't have to do it.


Good advice!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

If you unbolt the engine and jack it up (or as I did, lift it up with a chain hoist) you don't have to futz with the steering box and hence, not have to worry about the ancillary damage to the clock spring, etc.


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

What's the best option? Steering column removal or engine raising? I don't have an engine hoist and I'm kinda nervous about raising it from the bottom. Never done it before...


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a chain hoist in my garage with a tilt/lever attachment on it. The only drawback it that I had to remove the hood but that's still easier than messing with the steering.


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

When installing headers removing your hood and putting your 
engine on a engine hoist is not only easier than doing it from 
the bottom but,you will not have to get a alignment from taking 
your rack and pinion off of your GTO and risk turning your steering 
wheel and messing things up.


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah i'm gonna install from above. I've been holding back from installing everything until i get enough input on the best way to install. 

Is raising the engine on this car pretty straight forward? Loosen the engine mounts and lift or what?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

There's something about lifting the engine without disconnecting trans mounts, u-joints, shift levers, etc that I just don't like...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Those of you that have raised your engine when installing headers, please divulge on the info. Those of you make it sound so easy, don't want someone just unbolting the engine and busting a coolant line or pulling harness apart, ect. because not enough info was given.


----------



## wah wah (Feb 19, 2011)

I just installed Pacesetter long tube headers,Pacesetter midpipe w/o cats & rear Flowmaster super 44 Thunder series back exhaust. I have use of a lift. I am a 17yr GM/Ford certified tech. The part that was of intence focus was dropping & reattaching the steering column shaft back on the rack. Passenger header in from the top,drivers side header from the bottom. Headers & entire exhaust system took me by myself right at 6 hrs. I wasnt trying to fly through it & sure the NEXT time it would be somewhere in the 4 1/2 hour labor time. Tomorrow my tuner guy is upgrading the tune & I cant wait to see the performance on my GTO.


----------



## wah wah (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh yea....................it sounds GREAT. Its got that badass low tone rumble. Money well spent. Now planning on my next mod. Cam & cylinder heads........


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

uh oh...well I still haven't installed anything. Should I find a shop to do it? I know there are muscle car shops down here. I've seen them with some new muscle cars too, not just old.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Those of you that have raised your engine when installing headers, please divulge on the info. Those of you make it sound so easy, don't want someone just unbolting the engine and busting a coolant line or pulling harness apart, ect. because not enough info was given.


I would expect someone who is going to attempt this to; a) actually have the expertise, knowlege, and common sense to do it, and if they don't; b) do more reasearch beyond reading anecdotal information on a car site. At very least, find a 'how to' or 'tech library' type article rather than relying on posts in a discussion form.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

HP11 said:


> I would expect someone who is going to attempt this to; a) actually have the expertise, knowlege, and common sense to do it, and if they don't; b) do more reasearch beyond reading anecdotal information on a car site. At very least, find a 'how to' or 'tech library' type article rather than relying on posts in a discussion form.


Thats not what I've asked. Some people like to try and do their own mods. You have to start somewhere. Also its a forum people help people. Folks come on a forum to gain knowlage form people that have performed work themselves.


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have installed exhaust manifolds before, just not on a car that required the steering rack being removed or the engine being raised. As far as knowledge goes, im not worried about not being able to do the job. I have all the necessary tools to do it, just wanted to know the best route on this car to save myself the headache of necessary parts removal. Not all parts go back on as easily as they came off.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

What I said was a generalization. I didn't assume anything one way or another about your or anyone elses skills etc. All I meant is that I'd be inclined go into more detail it this wasn't just a discussion thread.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

YellO5LS2 said:


> I have all the necessary tools to do it, just wanted to know the best route on this car to save myself the headache of necessary parts removal. Not all parts go back on as easily as they came off.


Do you have a set of crow's feet and about a 3ft long extension? You won't be getting those power steering line nuts off without them. Speaking of power steering nuts and the comment you made about not all things go back on as easily as they come off... for my buddy and I who did the header install in my car port, that was the hardest thing. Those power steering lines DO NOT want to go back on. They have to be aligned just SO to get the threads on the nut to start or you can hang it up. It took us over an hour to get them back on. Dropping the steering column is easy. Nothing to it. Just don't turn anything while it's disconnected of you'll F things up like we did. 

As previously stated from the GM/Ford tech guy, we put the passenger side header in from above and the driver's side header from underneath. As far as moving the motor? We didn't have to unbolt and lift/jack up anything. You're looking at an all day job. 7 to 8 hours with the proper tools. Took us 12 hours with the broken power steering line snaffu and not being able to get the power steering nuts back on. Again as previously stated, having the knowledge we got now from the install, knowing the exact tools to use, and knowing what NOT to do, we could do another install in half the time.


----------



## Ryan H (Apr 9, 2011)

what is a good price to have this done by a shop?


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I found a write up from pontiac performance that showed step by step what to do and it helped a ton when i did catless midpipes and headers on my 04. We didnt move the engine at all just the steering rack and it shows there are some studs that need to be ground back. The write up was very helpful and so was having a buddy or two lol. See if you can find it on here I think that is where I found it.


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

If you do end up doing it yourself, save yourself the trouble and don't use an air wrench. I made that mistake on my old truck and spun the head off one of the bolts and broke it off in the block. Had to weld a rod onto the end of the broken bolt and back it out.


----------

